# Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't)



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

I took my girls with me when I took my little brother and his two friends down to "the green grass area" in our neighborhood. After kicking the big orange ball around, I figured I'd let my rats crawl around me while I sat on the dried up not-so-green grass.
Well, Rem decided she wanted to climb into my pants though the bottom of my left leg. I ignored it at first, then I decided I didn't want a rat in my pants while I ws watching three little boys play with the ball.
So I stood up and tried to ger her out, but she just kept climbing higher! She refused to come out of the bottom, and when she stuck her head through a hole near one of the pockets I said, "There you are!" and grabbed the fabric and ripped the hole bigger and pulled her out before she could get to a spot where I couldn't reach her.

So now I've got a nice 4" hole in my favorte green cargo pants and a rat who still doesn't know what she did wrong 

Have any of you had a rat go into your pants and refuse to come out?


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

Mine do that with my husband and my bathrobes.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

that happened to me once, but it was 2 rats with sharp nails for 15 minutes and then they started breathing heavy


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

Now and then. When i'm on the computer with my feet up they like to use my pant legs as hammocks  It's adorable at first. Until you want to move. I've also had Little Bear refuse to come out from between my shirts.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

my ratties love climbing up the legs of big sweat pants or pjs pants .. i just have to grab the back of my knee and work 'em down !


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

Mine do that to my boyfriend... ESPECIALLY when he wears shorts.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

A few of mine love running up my PJ pants when I get out of the bath. I dry off, whack on the pants and the rats disappear. lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

Dotty has suddenly got a thing for hiding in my dressing gown sleeve...talk about major arm ache, lol.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

Don't get me started! :lol: lets just say Cinna-Bun+pant leg= scratches alover my leg...yowch!


----------



## sammyratty (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

the first time i let samantha out (i just got her) she ran up my pajama pant leg. so i stood up to try to get at a better angle to get her out, but she just ran higher and came out the top of my pants-it tickled so bad and i was laughing so hard i was afraid i'd scare her. now she always does that, but usually stops at my knee. 
she was just sleeping down my shirt a little while ago, too - she seems to really like being in clothes


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

yeah I've had that problem. They really love to shimmy up pants/skirts when you're just standing around. Lil buggers lol.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

My girls do that if they're bored when they're free-ranging. Normally I just cup my hands around the pant leg and smooth downward slowly, coaxing them down to the floor.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

my girls do that when they are playing with me in my bathroom. 

one time i was having a friend over and she wanted to play with my rattie, so i took her into the bathroom, the safest place and most apropriate room for my rattie. welps, she climbed into my pants by my 'youknowwhat' and snuggled inside to take a nap. i didnt want to ist on her and squish her until she was gone, so i reached into my pants and my friend started laughing at me. my girl started squeaking and crying as a tried my carefulest to get her out. it was so embarising, that she didn't want to talk to0 me anymore and told everybody. oh well, rats are more important then friends, that was the lesson i had learned that day. 

yeseree bob, i have definatly had my girls refuse to come out of my undies.


----------



## littlehippiemomma (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Rat in my pants! (I know it sounds bad but it isn't*

Hah! I have a pair of Calvin Klein jeans that my rats climbed up in, and then decided to create a new exit. I think there are about three holes in them now... Now to all who know me that particular pair of jeans are known as "The Rat Pants".


----------

